# im new to g scale trains and all ready having fun



## brown#1 (Aug 4, 2012)

i recently purcased an lgb starter set with a steam loco and a flat car it is the santa fe. i am constructing a rail station. but i havent named my railroad yet any ideas?

Robby


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Robby, glad you are having so much fun a great hobby.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to MLS and the world of Large Scale Robby. As to the name, that is completely up to you. Most people choose something inspirational, or that makes sense to their RR. Mine is a combination of both, the Leona Timber Company is a logging railroad that was named after my Grandmother. 

Kick it around and take some time, enjoy yourself. 

Chris


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome 
many of us started with a starter set. Keep you layout managebale and affordable and it will grow with time and your abilities in all aspects of the hobby will grow as well. It really is the worlds greatest hobby. 
I didn't come up with a name for years and sorta settled on 3 things that I had in abundance while building and with 2 Cocker Spaniels running half the layout. I call it "The Rock Root and Dog Poop" The road of hard knocks. There is also a company with 2 large structures on the layout and that is the CCSSSCC , the Cape cod Souvenir Sand Supply and Coal Company. 
I think as you build and your RR takes shape and you find a purpose for your RR then you will come up with a name. 
Happy RRing


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Forget about it! We started that way, with an LGB starter set. Now we're hopelelssly committed, or need to be committed.

Just set it up and start having fun.

We did, and it evolved a lot since that first circle of track. Sometimes I think about tearing the whole thing out and starting over. Sometimes I don't!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there, helps to know where in the US you are before offering any advice as regions can often dictate advice.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome:

I've had two railroads with different names. My first was in the Denver area, we lived on Green Mountain (in Denver is was usually brown). At that time I had two loops on different levels connectected by a cog railway. The upper loop was used for LGB European trains and the lower loop was for Colorado Narrow gauge. The name of the railroad was the Grun Mountain und Western, a mixture of German and English to match the trains I was running. The cog railroad became the Trans Atlantic Express.

In Virginia I have 1 loop and generally run North American style, both narrow gauge and standard gauge. We live near a lake called Clear Lake. The name of the railroad is CLEAR LAKE LUMBER COMPANY. Occasionally I will build a kit or get some unlettered cars. I have had Stan Cedarleaf, one of the sponcers here on MLS, nmake some decals for the CLLCo.

As others have said give it time and something will come to you. You can always change it and if you have lettered some cars for an older name, they will add to your memories. Here are a couple of CLLCo cars.

A Sheridan box car kit,











A "Phil's Narrow Gauge" reefer kit.









Again welcome to the hobby, if you can find and join a local garden railway club. If you let us know where you live, I'm sure that someone will be able to put you in touch with a local group.

Chuck


----------



## Hendri (Aug 15, 2012)

Good day. 


I am new to this and would appreciate it if you can improve my knowledge on the following brand names (LGB, USA, Bachmann, Aristo, AML) of locomotives in the following categories : Weatherproofing, Safety, Audio, Mobility, Power, Cost, Insulation, Maintenance and warranty. If it is possible can you inform me on which of the brand names has performed the best in any of these categories and which one you would personally choose to buy ? I am looking for an electric powered locomotive, scaled 1:29 for my garden.


Thank you for your time and comments.


----------



## brown#1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for your help and welcome hendri And I live in Herndon va (google search it)the w&od rr runs through it 

Robby


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby:

I live in northern Virginia, not too far from you. When I get back home next week I'll send you a PM with my email and phone #. 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby:

It's a little early, but Dr. Rivet and I will be setting up and running trains in the barn at Colvin Run Mill in Great Falls, Virginia the two weekends before Christmas. Here is a link to some pictures from previous years.

Colvin run show 
Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome to mls.com. 

I have the santa fe 2-4-0 steamer if that is the loco you have. 

It's a great little loco.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome to large scale model trains 'Brown#1" and "Hendri" 

Brown, [Robby] if you are looking for a name either to redecal and paint your locos for a completely personalized RR, or just looking for a name to call the your garden layout then look over all the posts here on MLS in the next few months and you'll notice that many members have named their personal RRs after local community names or geological features or even some really whimsical monikers. I haven't chosen a name for mine, maybe someday, but for instance, my neighborhood is Muirfield Estates, therefore, possibly the 'Muirfield RR', or maybe local town names near you or someplace you like or dream of, or maybe there's a geological feature near you like, e.g.; 'the Little Muskrat Creek' or something. Many members work family names into their RR names. Like if your Robert and your wife's name is ____, then it could be the R&_ RR etc. The sky's the limit but good to spend some time thinking about it before you commit to it. There are people who make custom decals for you if you really want to repaint and go for an individual look as opposed to running cars painted in other Roadnames. 

Hendri, You stated you wish to do an "electric locomotive" [?] in 1:29 scale. do you mean you wish to model prototypes of Electric locomotives like the GG-1? Or did I misunderstand your question and you meant you wish to purchase 'electric train models' in 1:29 scale of steam and diesel locomotives as opposed to live steam or maybe battery powered models? If it's the latter then there are many models in 1:29 to choose from which all perform quite well. Buy a few issues of Garden Railways magazine and look at the retail ads, then go to their websites and do some internet searches of other retailers and decide if you wish to buy a 1:29 starter set or just start purchasing single engines and rolling stock appeal to you. If you are thinking of buying a particular engine and wonder how it performs search this forum or just post a question about the piece you are thinking of purchasing. 

Welcome to Large scale model railroading. I hope you find it as enjoyable as the folks here do. MLS forums are a wealth of knowledge and members here have been a priceless resource of knowledge to me that has helped me solve many dilemmas.


----------



## brown#1 (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks again 
robby


----------

